# Thaianums



## Martin (Sep 19, 2021)

I d like to show you my thaianums which have flowered during summer:

First is a typical one. As far as i know first generetion propagated from wild plants. There are two individuals in the same pot. When the plant photo was taken the one plant was in low bud.







The flower of the second plant about 4 weeks later:




The next thaianum i got from Popow who imported it from a breeder from Thailand. I think they are line breeded for some generetion. When i got it i had some doubts about its purity, because of its long leaves. The new growth which grew under my conditions were much narrower. First picture showes the plant last year. You see the long leaves.




Next compares the plants with the plant showen above. You can See the new growth from this year which are really different to that from last year.


The floweres of the two plants:




The follow one i got from a kind member. He had always some doubts If they are pure thaianum. One pic of Last year one from this year. I now think they are not pure. Whats your opinion?



Last Pics See next post


----------



## Martin (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## gego (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a compot of this species from Thailand and all plants have their leaves short and round in proportion. The color is dark with whiter spots. Heres one of the biggest that just flowered.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 20, 2021)

Martin, WoW what a great display. 
As to the long leaves it seems to me that many Brachys which Popow imports and sells have this feature. Maybe it's a result of the growing conditions and the feeding in their home nursery whereever ist has been. Mine P. godefroyae produce also shorter leaves under my conditions with, I think, more light and different feeding. 
The last flowers look different but hard to say if it is another type of P. thaianum or a hybrid ??


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 20, 2021)

The many thainaums I have seen have variable leaves from mini to longer like the ones here. 

That last flower might be tainted with some niveum? The reason is that I have never seen a thainaum with spots spread across the petals, a characteristic of niveum hybrids. That coupled with the extra wide dorsal might be niveum traits.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 22, 2021)

they are lovely


----------



## Don I (Sep 22, 2021)

Love it.
Don


----------



## JayeL (Sep 22, 2021)

Green with envy... every thaianum I've bought, is rapidly transferred to the compost heap... :-(

JL


----------



## werner.freitag (Sep 23, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The many thainaums I have seen have variable leaves from mini to longer like the ones here.
> 
> That last flower might be tainted with some niveum? The reason is that I have never seen a thainaum with spots spread across the petals, a characteristic of niveum hybrids. That coupled with the extra wide dorsal might be niveum traits.



agree with the niveum-hypothesis


----------



## Martin (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for your kind comments!

I thought on godefroyae as ancestor in the lineage, because flower stem is to short , especially in this year blooming... 
I remember that I saw similar plants on Sam s site, labeled as thaianum.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 23, 2021)

Martin said:


> ......................I thought on godefroyae as ancestor in the lineage........



Martin, these were my thoughts, too.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 23, 2021)

I have one of Sam’s Thaianum-Niveum hybrids,
I put a pic on ST of its flower, a year or so ago. I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2021)

All nice. I thought thaianum had green markings on the staminode. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martin (Sep 23, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have one of Sam’s Thaianum-Niveum hybrids,
> I put a pic on ST of its flower, a year or so ago. I’ll see if I can find it.


Thanks for sharing! I think of mine isnt pure its not a primary but perhaps primary x thaianum.



NYEric said:


> All nice. I thought thaianum had green markings on the staminode. Thanks for sharing.


I made the observation that they start blooming with green stami and then turn to yellow. You can also see in insitu Pics flowers with both yellow and green stami.


----------



## Karp60 (Sep 24, 2021)

Martin said:


> View attachment 29677
> View attachment 29676





Martin said:


> View attachment 29677
> View attachment 29676


 Just out of curiosity, do you grow all your paphs in terracotta pots?


----------



## werner.freitag (Sep 24, 2021)

staminodium can be green or yellow


----------



## werner.freitag (Sep 24, 2021)

just on sale in Thailand for 10 US
thaianum x niveum


----------



## Karp60 (Sep 24, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> View attachment 29763
> 
> 
> just on sale in Thailand for 10 US
> thaianum x niveum


That is a real bargain!


----------



## Martin (Sep 29, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you grow all your paphs in terracotta pots?



Not all but a lot. I just like the look much more then plastic pots.


----------



## Karp60 (Sep 29, 2021)

Martin said:


> Not all but a lot. I just like the look much more then plastic pots.


And what sort of environment do they grow?


----------



## Martin (Oct 15, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> And what sort of environment do they grow?


Sorry for my late reply... I have them growing in a intermediate greenhouse. During summer tempretures are higher, in winter lower.


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 15, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> And what sort of environment do they grow?


Paph thainum I believe belongs to the Brachy group ( same group as Paph niveum, Paph concolor ). I just got one this spring and I provide the same condition as Paph niveum and Paph concolor. In the summer time, warm temp, can water just approaching dryness. In the winter, my Paph niveum and paph concolor get cooler temp in the evening (average 15C for 2 months at least) and I let them dry out completely before I water. Both niveum and concolor bloom like clockwork every 2 years once the growth matures. I suspect that thainum will be the same. I don't think my thainum is blooming size yet but the newest leave is growing normally and also has a new baby coming out from the mother growth. Some people say it's thainum is a slower grower but I don't think so.


----------

